# [SOLVED] fingerprint worries



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

hello everyone, i hope the day goes well for you\

down to busneiss i have vista on a lenovo 3000 n100, 

i have my finger prints programed into it through both the lenovo software and omnipass but during the log in screen i get the message fingerprint system not available, and omnipass states that "the device is not connected to the computer. Please insert the authentication device and click "Retry", or click "Cancel" to abort the operation."

through a little research i have found this is suspected to be a firewall problem, but i do not know enough about firewalls to implement a solution

please let me know of options or any additional information that you may require.

thank you in advance.


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint worries*

I'm not sure it could be a firewall issue. But you could try going to Start/ControlPanel/Securitycenter/WindowsFirewall/Allowprogramthrough/. Try to find lenovo fingerprint software or something similar and make sure the box is checked for it to be allowed.
Another suggestion, go into device manager and find your fingerprint device. Try updating the driver. Or visit the Lenovo website Here:http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...ind=0&operatingsystemind=343518&validate=true
Perhaps that fingerprint software might help.


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint worries*

ok tried to let programs through fire wall no change.

downloaded the software from lenovo that removed the fingerprint system unavailable line on the log in screen... still not able to log in with finger print tried to re-enroll fingerprints into program get Error: failed to open the specified database

so i have no idea what to try next


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint worries*

a thought occurs i have the lenovo fingerprint software and omnipass could they be interfering with each other?


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint worries*



sirglitch said:


> a thought occurs i have the lenovo fingerprint software and omnipass could they be interfering with each other?


I don't know much about omnipass. But it could be worth a shot disabling it.


----------



## sirglitch (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: fingerprint worries*

fixed it what i did was:
did an error check on my hard-drive (do not know if it help but did not hurt)
went to control panel
went into device manager
scrolled to personal identification devices
selected my scanner right clicked and went to properties
selected roll back driver

after that it worked. i then did an update using the lenovo update to see if there was a new driver for the scanner


----------

